# Pemmican -- the ultimate survival food



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Here is part 1 of a series of videos on how to make, store, and use pemmican:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Everybody thinks of MREs....Pemmican MAYBE doesn't store as long, but is a really good source of protein, etc. Still gonna need those vitamin/mineral pills.

https://discover.grasslandbeef.com/blog/pemmican-superfood-for-centuries/

http://www.traditionaltx.us/images/PEMMICAN.pdf

Bit of controversy regarding "shelf life," though....some say as little as two years, others say up to 50 years!

http://www.offthegridnews.com/how-t...-a-survival-superfood-that-can-last-50-years/ :dunno:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Like Starcreek said Pemmican is the ultimate Survival Food, full of Fat and Calories that will sustain you in a harsh Environment, and will last a very long time. However for the Civilized well fed Pallet it may be off putting simply because you're eating melted Tallow with some Powdered Jerky and maybe some dried Fruit. For those who get plenty of Fat in their Diet It would probably not taste very good. For those who are Fat Starved it would Taste like a Gourmet Meal.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

camo2460 said:


> Like Starcreek said Pemmican is the ultimate Survival Food, full of Fat and Calories that will sustain you in a harsh Environment, and will last a very long time. However for the Civilized well fed Pallet it may be off putting simply because you're eating melted Tallow with some Powdered Jerky and maybe some dried Fruit. For those who get plenty of Fat in their Diet It would probably not taste very good. For those who are Fat Starved it would Taste like a Gourmet Meal.


If it keeps you ALIVE, I don't care WHAT it tastes like!!


----------

